# Turn between center mandrel



## keepanionme (Apr 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried this? If so, any reviews?

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMBCM2.html


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 5, 2017)

Nope, must be new, I use a MT2 dead center and one of the big 60 degree cone live centers, Works just fine even with standard bushings. I'll be interested to see if anyone tries it. I've had issues with some of the PSI live centers having pretty crappy bearings so I don;t know if I'd go that route.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2017)

There were some bearing issues when they first came out.
Don't know if the quality control issue got fixed or not.

Les

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have one. Its not bad. I do notice some wobble in the tailstock bearing. I'll have to send em an email and see if they fixed the quality control and have em send me out a new one....


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 8, 2017)

Marc,
Let us know how they treat you and how the new one is. This could be a good idea.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

I sent one one out. Probably hear back from em Monday. I hope good news.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

I haven't done much between centers, but I couldn't find fault with Colin's method when I tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

